# How Saft is Online



## Token (Aug 21, 2007)

All tho this site is set up to be safe, is it really? Anyone can come in and read everyones post that we put up and not even have to be logged in, then what about the so called "Angels" they can hack this site in no time and that comes with everyone IP address photos and writen evidence, and from that they got you! And considering that the DEA and FBI or both really wanting bust and really big bust right now because they have nothing else to do (like finding killers rapist and robbers), so be careful what you let out!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, thanks for that token. Although, this is the way it will go.

You (hypothetically) will come under suspiscion. THEN, they need to gather evidence against you to get a warrant. This would happen anyway, even if you weren't a member of this site. They'll go to the power company to check on your useage, also to gather power surge times. Then they need to apply for a warrant, an IP address is NOT enough for this, nor are postings on a site that are not under your own name. If you do get caught, then it is through telling people that actually know you.

Unless you're producing, rather than cultivating, the old bill couldn't give a fuck about little old you.


----------



## Token (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats good to know


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 28, 2007)

I had this same discussion not that long ago. Someone said that rollitup doesnt save ip's and the server is not in the u.s. so as long as you dont say hey everyone this is my name and i live here you will be o.k.


----------



## durban poison (Sep 1, 2007)

biggflintmi said:


> I had this same discussion not that long ago. Someone said that rollitup doesnt save ip's and the server is not in the u.s. so as long as you dont say hey everyone this is my name and i live here you will be o.k.


That's nice to know, THANKS!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 1, 2007)

I think where this confusion has come in is from other sites. Here at rollitup we advise that if you are a member of other cultivation forums that you use different handles. especially with the smaller forums out there.

A site like this is built on trust, and believe me there are sites out there that you would be unwise to put your faith in. Fortunately, rollitup is a member-friendly site and our trust is well placed.

There are sites out there involved in MOM (mail order marijuana). What do you think would happen if they got busted? Take the heat, or take down loads of growers to halve their jail time?

This site isn't about dealing drugs, or producing on such a scale to do so. This site is about the HOBBY of cultivation. All we want to do is grow, and live in peace.


----------



## durban poison (Sep 1, 2007)

A-men!


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 1, 2007)

I happen to live in a state that has legalized marijuana for medical reasons. I do have my card but that only protects me on a state level. I am allowed 6 plants. I choose to grow 2. 2 plants grown with TLC can produce a lot of really good bud. I dont sell it and I keep it for myself. I believe if we dont abuse our privilegerivlage they wont take it away


----------



## Token (Sep 1, 2007)

forget that if it was made legal in TX for mm I would do a lot more then 6 plants and yes i would sell it to people that just wanted to get high for the fact that I believe in Liberty and could easily make enough to retire after about 3 years because I wouldn't have too warrior about the cops


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 1, 2007)

Token said:


> forget that if it was made legal in TX for mm I would do a lot more then 6 plants and yes i would sell it to people that just wanted to get high for the fact that I believe in Liberty and could easily make enough to retire after about 3 years because I wouldn't have too warrior about the cops


If you grow more than 6 you are not protected under the law. Also if you get caught selling it's as if you never had your card. 8oz is the max I am allowed to have.


----------



## Token (Sep 1, 2007)

do they come by and check, what I'm saying is they will know that you are growing so when you have a super high electric bill they don't come kicking in the door to find out that you are growing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2007)

try this...... google "pot busts". then go thru and see if you can find any busts directly related to online forums. other than the stupid kid on myspace.


----------



## Token (Sep 1, 2007)

wait what about myspace kid getting caught.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 2, 2007)

Token said:


> wait what about myspace kid getting caught.


Have you been a silly boy, token?

This is the best advice anyone will ever give you:

Tell no-one.

For your electric bill, think of it like this. If you had a family, with kids your electric bill would go through the roof. Washing machine on all day, tv, computers, tumble dryer, dishwasher... it all mounts up. They don't know anything about you. For all they know you could have a recording studio in there, hold parties everyday.

One 400w light costs me 75p a day to run (24hrs), so the flowering lights come in at half that. So long as you pay your bill they don't give a fuck what you're using the electric for. The only time they get bothered is when they find out you been stealing it. Then they tell the police.

The ONLY way you'll get caught is from stealing electric or telling too many people that actually know who you are.

Also, let me tell you something about the police, they are undermanned. They haven't got the time to actually investigate anything. They only really solve crimes that don't need any investigation, because there are plenty of them. Plenty of paperwork. The feds simply haven't got the time to go around investigating things. Especially little things. 

Common Sense should be the order of the day, if you lack this then you should give up now.


----------



## Token (Sep 2, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Have you been a silly boy, token?
> 
> This is the best advice anyone will ever give you:
> 
> ...


hey whats with all this giving up bs, I'm not giving up just qustioning safty of being online but yes there are many other ways of getting caught


----------

